# Bambi's 2011 Journal - Shut Up and Lift!



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Right my 2010 journal is coming to an end - made some progress, not as much as i would have wanted.

2011 will hopefully get me some more strength and finally me putting on the mass.

My lifts at the moment

Bench: 85kgx5

Squat: 120kgx1, 110kgx3

Deadlift: 200kgx3 (set today), 190kgx5

(Spot the strong lift)

I'm going to run 5/3/1 as normal with one modification. I am going to incorporate a separate arms day for my lanky arms, using decline close grip bench press as the main 5/3/1 exercise. The reason is my arms are proportionally much smaller than the rest of me and I think a direct, short day focusing on them would do well.

I'm still going to be swimming but only 2x a week. I have a few galas this term but I'm not taking them seriously, for the fact is that I can't improve swimmnig and lifting, simultaneously - I tried this for the last year and while I made improvements if I'd stuck to one I think I'd have blasted ahead!

I'm going to be trying to cram as much food in as possible - I've been hovering at about 4500 calories for the last month and am beginning to plateau so I'm going to add an extra 500 calories and up the shakes to 3x a day.

Anyway - onwards!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok bench session and although my first proper session for two weeks, strength wasn't down, although muscle endurance was.

Flat BB Bench Press

warm up sets

work sets

65kgx5

70kgx5

*75kgx9 1 rep PR*

Boring but Big BB Bench Press

65kgx10

62.5kgx10x2

60kgx10x2

Cable Row

58kgx10

66kgx10

78kgx10

87kgx5 - bit too heavy for good form

EZ Bar Underhand Rows

60kgx10

70kgx8x4 v strict form

DB single laterals

12kgx8x4 either arm

Stretching warm down foam rolling etc etc

Pics of current state coming soon


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

bambi What 5 3 1 routine are you using?

I don't understand what you're theoretical 1RM is and what you're doing with your percentages of one rep maxes?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm doing 5/3/1 Boring But Big

I think I'm good for a single at Bench at 90-95kg. So I think 75kg is a good place to start for a 5RM. As for Boring But Big I'm doing it at a higher % of my 1RM because I'm much better at doing stuff for reps than singles.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheers Asouf

That calcs for Madcows isn't it?

Anyway 75kgx9 gives me a 1RM of 96 kg. 75kg is also about 75% of 96kg so I think that's a good place to start as there's some room for progression


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Did arms today as ham+glutes still sore from doing heavy deadlifts and squats new years eve. Chest hurt like hell but it only affected close grip bench press in the bottom portion in the last inch

Decline Close Grip bench press (elbows strictly tucked) - this was working from the same project 1RM as flat bench press

warm up

40kgx15

50kgx10

60kgx5

working sets

65kgx5

70kgx5

75kgx5

just did prescribed reps

Boring But Big Decline CGBP

62.5kgx10x3

60kgx10x2

superset with

EZ Bar Curls

40kgx10,8,6,6,6

Pressdowns

BW skullcrushers

Double Seated Hammer Curl

60 lengths of pool focusing on breastroke

Arms pumped to hell.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good luck mate


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheers dude always good to see you on here  . Loving the back avatar. Is Cardiff working out?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

keep it up 

as you swim and bb have you turned into a sinker in the pool yet? Since last sept. I sunk and could literally walk across the bottom of the pool!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate.

Had my interview, now just waiting on when I can get in mate


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bulk: Good luck mate

COTW: Today I did 40 lengths Breastroke. I feel bigger in the shoulders and triceps and my abs have faded a little (probs glycogen and the amount of food I'm shovelling I'm not TOO worried.... yet) but I felt stronger out of the water and I could get a really good kick going. The other strokes noticed no difference yet but its early days

Squats: Started (again) at what I thought was a light weight

barx10

40kgx15

60kgx10

80kgx5

work sets

85kgx5

92.5kgx5

100kgx5

the 100kg was a lot heavier than I thought it would be. I attribute it to tight hamstrings (need. to. stretch. more) and not squatting for 2 weeks.

Down sets

90kgx5x2

80kgx8x3

I go a lot heavier for low reps with these because anything over 10 I'm finding my form breaks down quickly unless it's utterly negligible weight

Romanian Deadlifts

60kgx8

100kgx8

120kgx8x4 - light and easy though I was panting by the end

Leg Press

Leg Curls

Swim 40 lengths breastroke


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

OK I did Deadlifts today - YES I KNOW I TRAINED SQUATS TWO DAYS AGO AND THIS LOOKS IDIOTIC - RETROSPECTIVELY I UNDERSTAND THIS - but for reasons I do not understand I did deadlifts today. I also forgot my belt and decided to pull conventional to see if it had increased at all after 5 months of pulling sumo

Conventional Beltless Deads

60kg5

100kgx5

110kx5

140kgx5

work sets

*150kgx5*

*
160kgx5*

*
170kgx5 - 30kg conventional stye PB*

Cable Rows 5 sets of 8

2 sets lat pulldowns

2 sets shrugs

The most painful lat and lower back pump I have ever experienced

I think I'm going to stick with sumo tbh conventional still places too much stress on my back which is a shame


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bench Press Session

warm up

67.5kgx5

72.5kgx5

77.5kgx8

More reps than last week at a heavier weight. Good stuff

DB Press

30kgx8,8,6,4

Cable Row negligible weight just focusing on squeeze and contraction

EZ Bar Underhand Rows

75kgx8x5

DB laterals/DB Shrug superset


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Squats

Warm Up sets

95kgx3

100kgx3

105kgx4 - 4th one knees buckled in so called it

95kx3x3

Romanian Deadlifts

60kgx8

100kgx8

125kgx8,8,8,6

Leg Press 200kgx15x2

Leg Extension 80kgx15x2


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

All looks good here


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Arms

Decline Close Grip Bench Press

warm up sets

67.5kgx3

72.5kgx3

77.5kgx8

same reps as flat bench and felt very strong, triceps felt good

Boring But Big reps super set with EZ Bar Curls

70kgx10/45kgx10

65kgx10x2/45kgx8,8

60kgx10x2/40kgx8,8

Pressdowns

30kgx15

35kgx15x4

Preachers Curls

2 sets of 30kg to failure

Bodyweight Skullcrushers

Hammer Curls


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Deadlifts

Warm Up Conventional

barx20

60kgx15

100kgx10

140kgx3

sumo style chalk

160kgx3

belt

*180kgx6.9999 (just missed the lockout on the seventh)*

*
*conventional style

140kgx10x2

180kg deadlift below






Any major form issues. I know my upper back rounds a lot but I've never had a problem with that and it feels quite comfortable. Sometimes I don't get my hips low enough need to work on that.

V Grip Pulldowns

77kgx8

84kgx8

91kgx8

98kgx6

77kgx15

Straight Arm Pulldowns

30kgx10x3

Hamstring Leg Press (legs high up on top of the sled)

150kgx15

180kgx15

200kgx15

220kgx15

A few pull ups to finish off with


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Push Press

warm up sets

45kgx3

50kgx3

*55kgx13 PR*

No idea where that came from lol.

DB Shoulder Press

24kgx8

30kgx8,8

24kgx8,8,8,8

Laterals

DB Shrugs


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

Some really nice deadlifting there, keep up the good work! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks mate. Don't train at DLs by any chance or you at ebor?

Cheers dude still need to work on getting my hips low

Only had 25minutes today as my new timetable is utterly horrific. So my weekly workout

is

Monday: Decline CGBP 5/3/1 + accessories (arm work)

Tuesday: Squat 5/3/1+ accessories

Thursday: Bench 5/3/1 + accessories

Friday: Deadlift 5/3/1 + accessories

Saturday: Push Press 5/3/1 + accessories

Obviously as I am doing at least one push exercise 3x a week I will be factoring in a lot of back work to keep my joints healthy

Anyway Today

Decline CGBP superset with EZ Curls

warm up sets

70kgx5/40kgx5

75kgx3/45kgx3

80kgx3 (lost groove on the 3rd, 1st 2 felt easy)/50kgx5

Back Off Sets

70kgx10x2/40kgx10x2

60kgx10x3/35kgx10x3

PressDowns superset with Hammer Curls

30kgx15/14kgx8

35kgx15/16kgx8

40kgx10/18kgx8

Bodyweight skullcrushers and 2 gay sets of preacher curls

27 minutes short and sweet


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice man. Bodyweight skull crushers??


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheers Bulk

Basically it's the opposite of an inverted row. You put two hands on a bar (I like the one on the smith machine) and lower yourself down at a 45 degree angle then 'push back' with your triceps. It's not a hard exercise but good for pumping some blood into the arms

squats

warm up sets

92.5kgx5

100kgx3

107.5kgx3

100gkgx3x3

90kgx3x5

Here's a video of the *last set of 100kg*

*
*






(weights are a 25kg and a 15kg)

Romanian Deadlift

60kgx8

100kgx8

120kgx8

130kgx8

140kgx8

130kgx8,8

felt much better than ramping

leg press

leg extensions

all good


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep, squat form looks fine to me mate


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Look up more and make sure your chest is sticking out out when you squat.

Dunno if you can see but it looks like its crushing you forwards slightly, will have more of an effect with more weight on, look up more shoulder and traps will pinch and be much tighter so you wont be inclide to go forward too much, also be easier for chest to stick out as a result, apart from that all good mate.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry, I am late to the party.

The Deadlifts look good, really strong. Good work on the weight too. I think I would have to let go of the bar and open up the lungs for last push... suprised you kept grip.

The squats look strong, I was told to keep chest out too like the gent Merat says above. Eitherway good effort mate. Is that a best effot weight as reps are low or for camera to show form?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

@Glassback - big hands mate, with chalk I have never had an issue with grip. And the squat was form work not max effort. High reps my form breaks down too quickly.

Today Bench Work

warm up sets

75kgx5

80kgx3

85kgx3 kept reps in the tank

*90kgx1*

*
*95kgxtotal fail didn't get it one inch off my chest. Was in the power rack though so dumped it on the safeties

Low Incline DB Press

34kgx8x2

32kgx8x2

30kgx8

Mid Incline DB Press

24kgx15x2

Chin Ups: 15 (haven't done any in over a month, so not bed, 3,4 less than what I normally do)

vid of chins






EZ Bar Underhand Rows

80kgx8x5

Cable Rows

50kgx12

55kgx12

60kgx12


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Deadlifts

70kgx15

110kgx10

150kgx5

Sumo style, chalk

170kgx3

*190kgx3* way harder than it should have been

Shrugs

3 sets of 10 with 120kg

V grip pulldown

Ramped to 2 sets of 8 with 91kg

Hamstring leg press (top of sled)

Ramped to 6pps for 8 deep slow reps


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Training today

Did something different. Went in saw some people doing olympic lifts. Offered to teach me. Accepted offer. Worked up to a 60kg clean and jerk (easy) and a 40kg snatch (not so easy - the tecnique on the these things is brutal)

So the weights following were reduced

DB Shoulder Press

24kgx8

28kgx8

30kgx8,8,8

24kgx12

Machine shoulder Press irrelevance

Cable Lateral Raises

Dumbell lateral raises


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Update: new pics



Quads and arms need work. Think delts chest and back are coming along nicely


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Looking good mate, what you weighing nowadays?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Merat - I was 82.5kg when that was taken. Though the next day I was 84kg. I fluctuate like crazy

Quickie Arms Sesh today

Decline Close Grip Bench Press

worked up in sets of 5 to a final all out set of *75kgx9PR*. then 3 sets of 10 with 60kg super slow negative and elbows tucked

EZ Curls

Up to *45kgx8* + 3 cheat curls

Pressdowns

Chin Ups for fun cause a friend was there

Hammer curls

some shoulder pressing and some bodyweight exercises then left.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheat curls being bad form?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheat curls - heaving the weight up and slow controlled negative

Squat session today - went for an 1RM, first time I've done this in a while

warm up to 100kgx3 felt heavy

105kgx3

110kgx2

belt on

115kgx2

120kgx2

*125kgx1 (hard!)*

*
130kgx1 (very hard! but 10kg PB)*

100kg 3 sets of 5

Romanian Deadlifts - slow negative

60kgx8

100kgx8

120kgx8

130kgx8

140kgx8

100kgx8,8

Leg Press

220kgx15x2

Leg Extension xpump


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bench

Worked up to 77.5kgx10

Low inclineDB Presss

36kgx5

34kgx5x2

30kgx5x2

Moderate Incline DB Press (no locking out, slow negative)

24kgx12,10,8

Cable Rows

55kgx8

60kgx8

65kgx8

50kgx15

Chin Ups

BWx10,10,10

T-Bar Rows

60kgx20,20,20


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bench is going up nicely now mate 

Shouldn't be far off 100kg!?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

You are lifting some good weight there mate - Makes me first trip back in to a gym look bad! I feel the pain in my shoulders and chest after doing a few sets on the bench with a Bambi warm up weight of 45kg... shocking.

Keep it up mate - I see you're concentrating on the negatives too, nice touch, I am suprised by how many people dismiss this in the new place I go to.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheers everyone! Always nice to have positive comments 

Sumo Deadlifts today

worked up to 182.5kg x5 then decided to do some singles

190kgx1

200kgx1 (went up easier than 190kg)

*205kgx1 5kg PB*

210kgx fail got it to knees

Rack pulls (conventional style, 1 inch below knee)

140kgx5

160kgx5

180kgx5

190kgx5

DB Rows

50kgx20x2

Lat pulldown

somexnotmany

DB shrugs

50kgx20x2


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Insane back strength 

Well done mate.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Bulk - i wish my bench was as good as yours though 

shoulders today

Warm Up

Full Snatch

3 sets of 3 with 40kg

Push Press

worked up to a single with *65kg*

DB Shoulder Press

24kgx8

28kgx8

*32kgx8PB*

34kgx was alone in the gym and couldn't quite get them up by myself, fail

28kgx8,8,8

High Incline Barbell Press

60kgx8,8,8

Lateral Stuff- Dumbell/Cable superset

machine shoulder Press

Face pulls


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

35 mins arm

Sesh

Decline close grip press

40kgx10

50kgx10

62.5kgx5

65kgx3

72.5kgx3

80kgx6 pb

Ez curls

30kgx8

40kgx8

42.5kgx8

45kgx8

40kgx8,8

30kgx10,15,20 (very close grip insane pump)

Pressdowns

35kgx15,15,15

Alternating dumbbells curls

14kgx10

18kgx10

20kgx10

Bodyweight pump stuff and left. Love arms day, already seeing noticeable difference and strength is flying up


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Skwattin

barx20

40kgx3x5

60kgx3x3

80kgx5

95kgx5

*110kgx5*

80kgx10,10

60kgx20

Romanian Deadlifts

60kgx8

100kgx8

125kgx5

135kgx5

*150kgx5*

100kgx8,8 (on 6 inch platform)

Leg Press

*230kgx15,15,15* (killed me


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Inspiration hard training there mate - love it.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheers everyone!

Advice to everyone: DO NOT go and do a swimming gala on a spur of the moment the day after you've done squatting. It hurts. A lot

Times

100 fly: 1min4. This was alright, absolutely killed me (long course sucks!) but just powered through the pain

100 breast: 1min15, did this 5 mins after 100 fly. Not bad my 50 split time was a 35 which in a long course is alright

100 freestyle: 1min dead. 5 seconds off my PB so a bit annoyed but literally walked round after doing 100 breastroke and swam so was dead

50 breastroke: 33.8, knackered by this point.

100 frontcrawl (relay start): 57.9 seconds. Bit better but stroke rate wasn't fast enough.

Felt a lot 'heavier' in the water so am aware I've put on a bit of weight. Arms and shoulders look full but to what extent that's glycogen and water by training them with higher volume I'm not sure.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Your're mental mate.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Today

old wrist injury flared up in the gym so just did prescribed reps in thegym and no extra pressing

Bench Press

warm up sets

72.5kgx3

77.5kgx3

82.5kgx3

5 sets of Bent Over Rows (underhand grip),60kgx20, 80kgx10,10,10, 60kgx20

Wrist is in one of those neoprene wraps and feels fine now. Grumble


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I've decided to do deads conventional style for the next 6-8 weeks reasons being

- improve my lockout

- hit my back more and get some muscle growth

- feel like it

So today I did heavy sets of 3, in accordance with 5/3/1 and saw how far it went

Conventional Deads

70kgx3,3,3

110kgx3,3

150kgx3

170kgx3

Belt

*180kgx3*

*
190kgx3 last one a grinder took at least 10 seconds getting it up*

Thoughts

- feel this a lot more in my hamstrings, mid-back and traps whereas sumo is all glutes and a little bit of traps at the top

- still rounding upper back so that locking out can be an issue. Looking up fixes this. Need to look up

- the bar needs to be over the middle of my foot. Sumo it's right against the shin

Weighted Chin ups (hands parallel)- been at least 3 months since I did these

BWx3

+10kgx3

+15kgx3

+20kgx3,3,3,3,3

+15kgx3,3,3,3,3

Hammer strength Row machine

worked up to 80kg a side (4x20kg plates) for 8 reps, 2 sets. Then a set of 12 reps either side with 65kg

Lat Pulldown

84kgx15

77kgx15

70kgx15

took a while was chatting with friends spotting etc but pretty good session.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Good man -- good workout there. I promise I will start taking note of the weights otherwise its pointless. How did Job Int go?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good session mate, very strong back.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Shoulder day

Warn up explosive stuff

Full snatch worked up to set of 3 with 45 kg

Push press

Worked up to 60kgx3 5/3/1 style

Seated db shoulder press

28kgx8

30kgx8

34kgx6 pb

Incline press (high angle)

65kgx6,6,6,6

Shrugs

120kgx10,10,10,10

Hamstring leg press (cause didn't do it uesterday)

Worked up to 250kgx8 slow negative

Cable lateral/dumbbell lateral/machine shoulder press circuit to finish off. Felt strong today


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hollywood Day (arms)

Decline Close Grip

Warm Up sets

72.5kgx5

77.5kgx3

*85kgx4.* Probably had more in me

62.5kgx10,10,10, slow controlled negative

EZ Curls

30kgx8

40kgx8

45kgx8

*47.5kgx8* relatively good form

40kgx8,8,8

Rope pulldowns forgot the weight

Alternating Db Curls - twist at top and hold

18kgx8 L/R

*20kgx8 L/R*

*
22kgx8 L/R PB* Grip was thicker on these so bit of a struggle and form not 100% but was pretty good

Pressdown/Close grip EZ Curl superset

Weighted Crunches


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hollywood day haha love it! you can shift some weight with those arms mate good work. Just got back from a back/chest (upper body) session and had a slight pain in shoulder..will Pm you to keep your journal looking clean and pretty. May need some advice.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice work mate.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Pretty average/rubbish day

Skwats

warm up sets

working sets

100kgx3

107.5kgx3

115kgx2 calf cramped up on the second set and almost lost it. Annoyed cause weight felt lighter than before

100kgx3,3

Romanian Deadlifts on a 6 inch Platform

60kgx8

100kgx8

120kgx8

130kgx8,8

120kgx8

100kgx11,15 time under tension no locking out

Leg Press

240kgx15,8 ran out of steam

Leg Extension

Felt tired today dunno why


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

OK lads I'm at sheffield on a swimming gala. Today i had 4x100 freestyle relay. Tomorrow I have 100 fly, 50 breast and 100 fly in the 4x100 medley relay and on sunday 100 breastroke. for my 100 free time today I go *54.28 seconds longcourse* the fastest I have gone in a bloody while. Resting was brilliant I bloody flew out the blocks and the second length felt FAST. Updates as they come


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Updates:

longcourse PBs in all strokes (100 fly, 100 breast, 50 breast). 50 breast was a top 20 time, seeding me for yorkshire regionals. If I do well in that, then nationals. 100 fly went well. Vids up later. Now for munchies

EDIT: Pic + Vid


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bench day

repeated week worked up to 82.5kgx3

weighted chins +10kg 3 sets of 8

Overhead work

Incline Dumbell Press


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Good workout mate - and brilliant footage at the Gala... your a fish in the water mate. Make me look slow and I am a good swimmer.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Squats - tried forcing the knees out during the descent, meant I got a bit more 'pop' out of the hole

warm up sets

85kgx5

95kgx5

105kgx7

Romanian Deadlifts on a 6 inch platform

60kgx8

100kgx8

125kgx8

135kgx8

100kgx8,8,8 (4 second neg, explosive positive, no locking out)

Leg press

240kgx8,8,8,8

Leg Extension

Video of 100 fly now up


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

As always, impressed with your strength, especially those deads. Looking good in the avi as well

Keep it up!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Arms

Close Grip Bench PRess (repeated)

worked up to

65kgx5

70kgx5

*75kgx11 2 rep PR*

65kgx8,8,8,8

EZ Bar Curls

40kgx12

45kgx8

47.5kgx3,3,3 (no swinging)

40kgx8,8,8

Pressdowns

35kgx15

40kgx10

45kgx8

40kgx10

35kgx15

Close Grip EZ Bar Curls

32.5kgx15,15,15

Pump stuff and done.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Good workout - are you happy with this one? Looks good. A PB on the bench too. Nice. Barbell curls if I am dying I swing last one just to feel the bicep contract at the top. Good man and a belting weight on there.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Deadlifts

(Conventional, chalk, no belt)

60kgx3

100kgx3

120kgx3

140kgx3

165kgx3

180kgx3

*190kgx3 easier than last time with a belt*

(Sumo style for last 3 sets)

*180kgx3,3,3 concentrating on arching lower back, chest out, staying upright, looking up. Felt easy and smooth. Total rep PR*

Cable Row

66kgx8

78kg,8,8,8,8

Lat Pulldown

77kgx8

84kgx8

91kgx8

*100kgx8 PR*

Underhand barbell rows

60kgx15

70kgx15

80kgx8,8,8

60kgx25

Quality


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Saturday - Shoulders

Push Press

warm up sets

50kgx5

55kgx5

*60kgx5 PR*

Cable Laterals

7.5kgx10,10 L/R

Smith Machine Shoulder Press (bar weighed 10kgx) - v slow negative explosive positive

40kgx8

50kgx8

60kgx8

70kgx3,3,3

50kgx12

DB Laterals

10kgx12,12,12

DB Press

28kgx8,8,8

Barbell shrugs

100kgx8

130kgx8,8,8

DB Shrug/Rear Delt Flies superset

40 minutes brilliant pump


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bench press

Working sets

75kgx3

80kgx3

85kgx3

Singles

90kgx1

95kgx1 5kg pr

Incline db press

36kgx6

34kgx6,6,6

30kgx6,6

24kgx15,12

Underhand ez bar rows

50kgx15

70kgx12

80kgx8,8

85kgx8,8

50kgx30

Cable rows to finish chuffed with bench


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I find your bench sets interesting... with the small number of reps, is that geared towards increasing strength?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I've always got the most size gains out of dumbells but it's easy to stall on them whereas barbell bench press allows for bigger strength gains. High reps hurt my shoulder

Rage day. Lots of bad things made me feel like cra*p, so did some heavy deadlifting, no belt or straps to make me feel better.

Deadlifts

warm up sets

140kgx3

160kgx3

180kgx3

190kgx1

(sumo)

*200kgx1 20kg beltless PR*

Speed Squats

80kg 15 sets of 3,

60kgx20, no locking out, slow negative

Partial Deadlifts (conventional)

60kgx3

100kgx3

140kgx3

180kgx3,3,3

Leg Extensions


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Arms

Decline Close Grip Bench Press

warm up

working sets

70kgx3

75kgx3

*80kgx8 PR I think*

65kgx8,8,8

EZ Curls

40kgx8

45kgx8

47.5kgx4,4,4

40kgx12,12

Hammer Curls

18kgx8

20kgx8

22kgx8,8

Rope Pulldowns

Pressdowns/Cable Curl superset

very short and very sweet


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Fri and Sat - 2 very average shoulder and back sessions that I won't bother recording

Mon - Bench

barx20

40kgx10

50kgx10

60kgx10

70kgx5

75kgx5

*80kgx8 PR*

Incline DB Press

36kgx6 better form than last week

34kgx8,6,6

30kgx6

Underhand Barbell Rows

60kgx8

70kgx8

80kgx8,8

Strict T-Bar Rows (flat back, no jerking etc)

70kgx8

75kgx8

80kgx8

85kgx8 slight jerking on last few reps

Incline Press/Cable Row superset


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Squats

Knee was hurting for some reason. I didn't do much accessory work as I think leg extensions in particular have aggravated it

40kgx5

60kgx5

80kgx5

90kgx5

100kgx5

110kgx3,3,3

90kgx5,5,5

Romanian Deadlifts

60kgx8

100kgx8

120kgx8

140kgx8

150kgx5,5,5 (had belt on)

120kgx8

100kgx15


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Arms

Decline Close Grip Bench Press

warm up sets

75kgx5

80kgx3

*85kgx5 PR* slow and controlled negative felt really good

70kgx8

65kgx8,8,8

EZ Curls

35kgx8

45kgx12

47.5kgx5 form was sh1t today so lowered weight

45kgx6,6,6

40kgx15

Rope Pulldowns

30kgx8,8,8,8 really pulling rope ends apart at end of movement

25kgx15

Hammer Curls

22kgx8,8,8

Some pumpish superset thing

Cardio: 2 hours of swimming training involving lots of 100 breastroke sprints

Eaten a calculated total of 8756 calories today and not even full


----------

